# Move Domain Controller



## netzorro (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, hope you can help me. I failed to move one windows 2000 dc to a windows 2003 server. I created the replica and assiged the 5 roles FSMO to the new server. But when I shudown the first server nothing works.
I restored the original state to start all over again

This is the scenario:
1. Windows 2000 with domain controler
2. new Windows 2003 server
3. I want to move the domain to the 2003 server and shutdown forever the 2000 server.
4. There are other DC replicas in other cities offices (all on w2k SP4)

Question:
1. Can I move w2k domain controller to w2k3 server?
2. Any special tips
3. What about the dns currently on the w2k server?
4. Will this affect the other replicas in the remote offices?

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

As long as you transfer the roles, move DNS DHCP and whatever else the 2k box was doing and then DEMOTE the box, you should be fine. If you didn't setup DNS on the new 2k3 box and then shut down the 2k box that would most likely explains why nothing worked. 

As far as the remote sites you may have to create a forward lookup record for the new 2k3 box, not sure on that though.


----------



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

How did you do the move? I had an issue like this a while back and it was due to a bone head mistake that replication didn't work. I ended up adding the 2k3 server to the domain as a member server disabling the firewalls on both servers, running dcpromo on the 2k3 box then grabbing the five roles at a command prompt. Once done I forced replication between the servers and exported the DHCP database from the old server. Imported the DHCP database into the 2k3 box, and took the old server off the network. Then I went through the DNS console and deleted all records pointing at the 2k server once all that was done 2k3 box worked just fine. This was a lot of typing to come to my point that when I had the firewalls turned on both machines the sysvol share did not replicate to the new server and the domain was not working. When I did the replication etc with no windows or other firewall turned on everything was find then I just turned the windows firewall back on when finished.


----------

